

What does the iPod touch need to become a mainstream, wi-fi mobile platform? - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/whats_next_for_apples_ipod_touch

======
aggieben
If it's like the iphone3g, supporting copy&paste would be a good start.

------
amrithk
Support for Flash

------
LPTS
Just time. Its inevitable.

